# Any one on gf diet for there Autistic kids?



## nickyb

Hi i was just wondering if any one had there kids on the gfcf diet its supposed to help with Autism, im about to start this with mine and wondered if anyone had any success with it? :hug:


----------



## soon2b6

I dont use GF diets with my 2 auties, neither have intestinal problems so I dont think its necessary (and not least cause the elder one craves bread/carbs, lol) but they go to a special needs school and I know lots of parents that do this diet and they consider it helpful.


----------



## JASMAK

I have been told by three pediatricians and two behaviour analysts, that the "diet" doesn't work, but honestly, I haven't tried. I am skeptical tho, because if it worked, why would there be autism everywhere. I hope it works for your child. Do you mind letting us know. I would be interested in "first-hand" info on it, KWIM? Good luck!!!


----------



## nickyb

sure will keep you informed, im trying anything i can 2 help my two xx


----------



## )i( sarah)i(

I want to try the gf/cf diet with my 2 1/2 year old son but have not got my husband on board yet.Our son wasn't diagnose that all ago and it seems like such a hard diet to start, but the speech therapist that has just started working with my son told me that she HAS seen improvement in the children that she works with that are put on the gf/cf diet!I also have seen improvement in my son after taking his bottle away and when we took his bottle he stopped drinking milk(cuz he hates milk out of a cup)so I am not sure if the improvement is from not having a bottle in his mouth all the time or from the huge differences in the amount of milk he is no longer getting.I would love to hear how the diet is going for you and how you started it.It all seems so overwhelming to me but something also keeps telling me that that's the next step I need to take to help my son.


----------



## 24/7

I have coeliac disease, so if anyone wants any advice about the diet, I have a wealth of knowledge, sadly!! :book:


----------



## )i( sarah)i(

24/7 said:


> I have coeliac disease, so if anyone wants any advice about the diet, I have a wealth of knowledge, sadly!! :book:

I am sorry to hear that you have celiac disease! how long have you known you have had it?I would love to know more about the diet. Are you on casein free and gluten free diet?I am going to start my son on the cf/gf diet soon and I would love you get some more info on it from someone who has been on it or has used it.Thanks so much, Sarah


----------



## kristy87

hey! i also have coeliac disease....... i was diagnosed 7 years ago now. it was hard to begin with, but these days its very easy to find gluten and wheat free alternatives in any big supermarket, the range they have developed recently is great!!!

im not sure what casien is? but i have to avoid wheat, gluten, barley, rye and oats. im open to any questions you have hun xxx


----------



## )i( sarah)i(

casein is a protein found in milk. It is found in almost all dairy, i believe, even in soy.I want to start my son on the diet cuz when we took his bottle away he started not drinking milk at all for us and he has made huge improvements with his speech and behavior.It could be just the fact that he doesn't have his bottle any more but my gut tells me it's more then just that. I want to ask you questions but to be honest I don't really know what to ask. I am really new to all of this and there is so much info on the internet that my head is just spinning!


----------



## kristy87

mummies often know best, the only reason i was diagnosed is coz my mum pushed for it. 

it will be hard to start with hun, but you adapt very quickly to it xx


----------



## 24/7

)i( sarah)i( said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I have coeliac disease, so if anyone wants any advice about the diet, I have a wealth of knowledge, sadly!! :book:
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you have celiac disease! how long have you known you have had it?I would love to know more about the diet. Are you on casein free and gluten free diet?I am going to start my son on the cf/gf diet soon and I would love you get some more info on it from someone who has been on it or has used it.Thanks so much, SarahClick to expand...

Was diagnosed a few months ago now, and it was a huge shock, so took alot of getting used to. My health has dramatically imporoved in that time, and I feel like I did before I became ill. I always knew something wasn't right, but until I got better, I didn't actually realise how ill I felt. 

As far as the diet goes, it isn't actually too bad, it's more inconcenient than anything else. I have tried a variety of gluten free bread, and my personal favourite is sainsburys own brand, the texture is still odd, but the taste is actually really nice, even compared to some of the prescription food, such as glutafin, which is very expensive, yet horrible. One thing I do still struggle with is breakfast as most cereals are out, however sainsburys honey nutconrnflakes are suitable, I'm not overly keen, but it is an option, strangely kellogs crunchy nut cornflakes are a nono. I was a big bran flakes fan before, and so one of the only negatives I have found it the lack of fibre, but I try to make up for that with fruit and vergetables. 

There is a limited choice when it comes to biscuits and cakes, and although they are also very different to "normal" ones, they too are actually quite nice. 

In all it has actually made my diet very healthy, as it is all fresh meat, fish, vegetables and fruit. Before I was diagnosed I was vegetarian, but since quorn isn't suitable for coeliacs I had to slowly introduce meat back in, making my diet more balenced, which can only be a good thing. 

One thing I found great was the Coeliac UK website, as when you sign up they send you a book, which lists every item that you can eat in every supermarket, which has been so helpful. Also if you sign up to the glutafin website, they send you out a hamper, with a selection of their products to see which ones you like. Glutafin products can then be bought over the counter at the pharmacy, and there is lots to chose from.

Well, that was very long so I won't keep yapping, as if I do I will be here all night.... But if you have any questions, please ask. I dont know anyone else who follows the diet, so it's nice to be able to share it with someone, or atleast be able to help.


----------



## 24/7

Just seen that you don't like in the UK, so some of my post isn't so helpful, sorry. :)


----------



## )i( sarah)i(

so i tried to go shopping for cf/gf food.......It was a total disaster!:sad2:I ended up in tears in the middle of the store begging my husband to just take me home!I was so confused:saywhat: and I thought it would have gone a little better then it did.So now I am going to talk with my son's doctor some more and get more info before I start the diet because I have came to the realization that I have NO F...ING clue what I am doing!:nope: Thanks for trying to help and hopefully I will be back, better prepared :grr: and full of questions!


----------



## Sparkleyone

At some point I am interested in trying this with my son. TBH, I am at the point where I will try anything and everything to see if it makes an improvement.

Sorry you had no luck shopping Sarah. I think our local supermarket has a section with all the gluten free foods already there. Obviously thats no help to you, but think more supermarkets should do this. I am sure your Dr will be willing to help you out.

I have to say, when we stopped giving my son milk, we didnt see a difference within him. If anything, in recent months things have gotten worse :( Also he is recently having toilet troubles lots too :(


----------



## 24/7

)i( sarah)i( said:


> so i tried to go shopping for cf/gf food.......It was a total disaster!:sad2:I ended up in tears in the middle of the store begging my husband to just take me home!I was so confused:saywhat: and I thought it would have gone a little better then it did.So now I am going to talk with my son's doctor some more and get more info before I start the diet because I have came to the realization that I have NO F...ING clue what I am doing!:nope: Thanks for trying to help and hopefully I will be back, better prepared :grr: and full of questions!

A dietician will help. I'm still waiting to see one, but apparently they will give you a diet plan and a list of food to buy from a pharmacy. :)
Good luck. x


----------



## )i( sarah)i(

I am not sure what my sons normal doctor will say because the cf/gf diet is very controversial! I want to take him to see a DAN doctor who works with biomedical treatments and therapy but my insurance dose not cover any of that stuff(also very controversial)!so with not a lot of $ and no help from my insurance it really makes things difficult!maybe I could get my son doctor to give him a referral to a dietitian but it might be hard cuz my son doesn't seem to have any "popping issues" and he is not under or over wight. But it can't hurt to ask so thanks for the idea!


----------



## Sparkleyone

Sarah,

You may want to see if this book is available to buy in the US (or on eBay etc)

https://www.nas.org.uk/nas/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=541&a=18892

I am thinking about buying it!

Xx


----------

